
Blockchain: Why Distributed Search Engines Can End Google Supremacy - gcuofano
https://fourweekmba.com/distributed-search-engines-vs-google/#.WiVKEHyhmCE.hackernews
======
bitxbitxbitcoin
Next up: How :).

